# pig wound, how to treat?



## merlg (May 10, 2013)

Just got two pot bellies yesterday. I think during transport one was injured. I noticed it late yesterday but it didn't look infected so I left it. Today it's larger. They are filled with gnats but otherwise look clean.

Do I treat this just like a human? Hydrogen Peroxide, Neosporin (antibiotic cream), and a bandage?

*Yesterday:*









*This Morning:*


----------



## Viking (May 1, 2012)

That's really not a bad one. I would just keep squirting hydroperox on it a couple of times per day. That's worked for me on much deeper gashes. They don't like it so aim well the first time as you might not get a second shot for a few hours.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

Pigs are pretty tough animals when it comes to minor cuts. We've used a spray antiseptic made for animals that has a pretty accurate spray tip, can't remember the brand, something from TSC. A bandage would never stay on. Won't hurt to spray it with something, but it will probably be gone in a couple days on its own. Even if it does get a little infected, they usually heal up. Abscesses aren't a common thing, but the ones my pigs have had all healed on their own.


----------



## merlg (May 10, 2013)

Sounds good. I'm gonna spray him with some hydrogen peroxide and some iodine wound treatment liquid I found at TSC twice daily. Sounds like that should be plenty.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I would agree, those don't look like very bad wounds. I've seen pigs heal up with no help from far worse wounds. Pigs are tough, durable and resilient.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Not bad but yes tsc has this wond spray its red you can get that and spray on it but iI'd just leave it go watch it for fly's and such but for the most part they heal faster with out any spray on them and we had a runt with half her leg skin ripped down and we just folded it back on her leg and it healed pretty good she kept itching it open every now and then but no spray and you could just see a tiny spot where the skin slipped down and didn't line up right and I was just gonna shoot her cause to me it looked really bad but talked to a couple different people and checked on here and everyone said pigs are tough and it will heal fine


----------

